

The 10 Best Productivity Apps of 2011 - nuwansh
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/12/28/the-10-best-productivity-apps-of-2011/?awesm=tnw.to_1COoX&utm_campaign=social%20media&utm_medium=Spreadus&utm_source=Twitter&utm_content=The%2010%20Best%20Productivity%20Apps%20of%202011

======
origami
Instead of Pulse I use gReader on my Android.

